# What is that tune?



## Pleasehelpme (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi all
Please help me if you can identify the following tune...




 (It's a classical tune played on guitar)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Nicolo Paganini; Caprice No. 24, for solo violin


----------

